# My 1st Bobcat is on the wall!



## dbo21504 (Jan 29, 2010)

looks great, congrats!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh great! Now I want a bobcat mount!!! Looks very nice


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

That does look great. 
A lot of cats look too skinny and cross eyed.


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

That's one of the best mounts i've seen on here.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great mount


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

That thing looks awesome... Congrats.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Cole is a very talented artist, looks great!


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Cole is my go-to guy if I ever get a bobcat. Beautiful mount!


----------



## elitefreak90 (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## jdubbscummins (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks sweet


----------

